# Hoora to Navy Sealst



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Just wanted to give Thanks and a job well done by or best of the best on saving the Capt. that was being held Ransom by the Pirates! Who says are soldiers aren't the best! Snipers taking out the Pirates! You all know how incredibly hard those shoots had to be! See if they try to take another U.S. Ship real fast!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The world can say what it wants but the American soldier can get it done when it needs done.:smt1099


----------



## ericridebike (Mar 22, 2009)

+1 , glad to see that the powers that be, finally unleashed them & let them do their job.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice.. What was it, something like 3 shots, 3 kills? Simultaneously.
Nice feather in the hat for the SEAL team snipers. Well done.

:smt1099


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolutely! That was the best thing on the front page of my morning paper! My hat is off to those fine shooters!


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't mess with the U.S.! :smt023
Mr. Obama just may have some tiny ones after all! :anim_lol:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

babs said:


> Nice.. What was it, something like 3 shots, 3 kills? Simultaneously.
> Nice feather in the hat for the SEAL team snipers. Well done.
> 
> :smt1099


I didn't see the specifics but I know a couple X Seals and a few other special ops type people. They are just plain scary some of the stuff they can do. The US can sure create some bad cats. They should let them stretch their legs more often.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Just for the reading, "Mr. Obama just may have some tiny ones after all!"

Sunday, April 12, 2009
Obama Did Not Order the Kill That Freed Capt. Phillips 
Sorry libs. Obama did not give the direct order to kill the Somali pirates.
You'll have to wait another day for the cut-and-runner to earn his hero badge.
Blackfive has the real story:

I just finished listening to the press conference w/ ADM Gortney about the rescue of Captain Phillips. At the time it happened the USS Bainbridge was towing the lifeboat to calmer waters as the sea state was deteriorating. One of the pirates was on board the Bainbridge as the talks about obtaining Phillip's release continued. The lifeboat was approx. 25 m behind the Bainbridge when snipers on the fantail observed one of the pirates in the pilot house of the lifeboat pointing an AK-47 at the back of a tied up Phillips and the other two pirates on board were visible (at least shoulders and heads). The standing authority gave them clearance to engage the pirates if the life of the captain was in imminent danger. The on scene commander deemed this to be true and gave the order to fire. All three bad guys were taken out and then a rigid inflatable boat went to the lifeboat to retrieve Phillips. It is unknown at this point whether the shooters were SEALs or Marine Scout Snipers as both would have been available.

This was not a rescue attempt ordered by National Command Authority i.e. the President. It was a reaction by the on scene commander under standard authority to safeguard the life of a hostage.

The AP is reporting that President Obama gave the order to use military force to rescue the hostage, that is misleading.
They want so desperately for the community organizer to become a real hero.

More... They were pointing their weapons at the captain.
Reuters reported:

"They were pointing the AK-47s at the captain," Vice Adm. William Gortney, head of the U.S. Naval Central Command, said in a Pentagon briefing from Bahrain.

Gortney also said Washington had rejected negotiations with the pirates. "The United States government policy is to not negotiate," he said.

http://gatewaypundit.blogspot.com/2009/04/sorry-libs-obama-did-not-order-kill.html


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Snipers vs. Pirates: 3/0 -Way to go! (I should have been a cheerleader)


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Indeed.. The press best not spin this thing into a "Go Big O" rally.. 

Proper thinking folks know the facts.. The CO's good decision skills and the work of those fine soldiers and their exemplary skills and our investment in their superb training which freed that captain unharmed... That same training investment and resources which many in govt want to cut down to shreds so they can divert that investment into buying votes and power via entitlements to worthless groups who like being dependent upon the likes of Pelosi and Reed and their ilk.

... oops. sorry. I made it to the cafeteria and picked up a grande french roast this morning. ha ha hee hee ho ho


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

just got these in an email


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Great job*

My hat is off to these brave men that took the action needed. Their extensive training paid off well and an admirable man's life was saved from criminals.

The shots were way more than anyone I know could have made and under circumstances few will ever encounter.


----------

